# Anclote Key State Preserve camping experience?



## Zika

Monday am bump. Anyone camped there?


----------



## Zika

Guess Zane and I are going to be pioneers and will report back on our trek.


----------



## backbone

I'd love to know how it goes! Looks like a cool area.


----------



## firecat1981

Sorry I've never camped there. I have camped at the shell key preserve near Ft DeSoto, which looks like a similar island.

Tip? Sure.

- Anchoring is important, duh. First trip one of my anchors came loose and my boat ended up on the beach. Now I anchor differently. First, you must be bow out. Lots of guys just beach their boats and get into trouble. I use a seaclaw anchor with 3ft of chain and plenty of rode off the bow. The rear I use a spare anchor, but I carry it above the water line, and bury it atleast a foot deep. Or I will use my stake out rod, but it must be secure.

- Fire, you normally must bring your own wood, and are supposed to clean up after yourself. Dig a fire pit! I bring a camp shovel and dig a pit about a foot deep and 3ft wide. It keeps the wind off of it a bit, and at the end of the trip to clean up you just fill in the hole you made. Any extra wood you have I leave high on the beach for the next campers. I appreciate when others do this.

- Don't forget a poopy bucket. I have one with a toilet seat made for the 5 gallon. We just drop a trash bag in it, and toss it in the trash when we get back to the dock.

- Baby wipes and purell. There's no showers or sinks out there.

Everything else is your typical camping stuff. Water, food, .....


----------



## Zika

Thanks Firecat1981. Picked up a 5-gal bucket toilet seat at Academy. Have a good guardian anchor with chain, PowerPole and beach stake. The wipes and sanitizer are helpful suggestions to the usual gear. Also ran into a buddy who used to live in Tampa and camped @ Anclote. Gave me some good spots and fishing intel.


----------



## Tdorgelo

I have fished out of there a couple times, and I do plan on doing a couple camping trips out there. Please let me know how it is!


----------



## djfishes1

As a Tarpon Springs resident who has fished around Anclote a lot, I can tell you this... 1) bring lots of insect repellent and 2) it will be primitive camping...if you're going to need it, you'd better bring it.


----------



## snookchaser42

I grew up in New Port Richey and basically camped on Anclote/Anclote Sandbar every good-weather weekend in my late teens/early 20s. Will DM you my contact info if you would like to discuss.


----------



## firecat1981

snookchaser42 said:


> I grew up in New Port Richey and basically camped on Anclote/Anclote Sandbar every good-weather weekend in my late teens/early 20s. Will DM you my contact info if you would like to discuss.


Post up your tips, I'm sure you have more experience then most there.


----------



## Zika

Finally got in touch with the ranger and the only camping spot they allow dogs is the small sandbar off North Anclote Key. He couldn't tell me the elevation at high tide, so rather than a wasted trip I'll be camping and fishing my home waters instead. Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## Foreverglades93

Zika said:


> Finally got in touch with the ranger and the only camping spot they allow dogs is the small sandbar off North Anclote Key. He couldn't tell me the elevation at high tide, so rather than a wasted trip I'll be camping and fishing my home waters instead. Thanks for the info, though.


That is the ideal location to camp. The eastern side of the point has a shallow flat that helps protect from seas. It is the only place you can bring a dog and there is a bathroom for the wife. The tide surge through that pass can get intense but there is a drop off from shore to about 15ft of water in less than a 10 ft span. You can easily access your boat. Just make sure you anchor your bow and stake the stern facing the camp. Also a nice breeze on that point to keep bugs away. Bathroom is inland on the island and you have to either walk south on the beach or if it is low tide, can walk through a few inches of water to get to inland aspect of island.


----------



## Zika

Thanks. But that was more than 3 years ago. I'm selling my camping gear if you're interested.


----------



## Padre

Zika said:


> Thanks. But that was more than 3 years ago. I'm selling my camping gear if you're interested.


What ya got?


----------



## Zika

Camping Gear Collection--SOLD


Wentzel Alpine free-standing 3-man nylon tent with rain fly and all poles, stake-off cords, etc. in nylon stow bag (rods not included) Cabela's 3-Seasons mummy sleeping bag (no tears, zippers all work) with waterproof stuff bag --not shown Mummy inflatable air mattress with rechargeable pump...




www.microskiff.com


----------

